
UK government bars foreign academics from advising on Brexit - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/oct/07/lse-brexit-non-uk-experts-foreign-academics
======
neximo64
Well if anyones being honest this is quite drastic (for example, even a dual
citizen cannot participate), but one has to remember that the information
these politicians needs to get has to be impartial and have no influence.
While I know this is a terrible example because it's not a war, in a time of
war would you hire people from the people you're fighting with/negotiating
with to give you information?

I've seen tons of my friends argue for and against TTIP, and I just wonder the
problems there about foreign influence in a trade deal isn't a problem?

They need academics to provide economic advice but it should be impartial
right? Imagine 40 years down the line it comes out as 'hey that guy was
actually an automotive lobbyist, but the laws set now'

~~~
zigzigzag
Did you read the article?

It has nothing to do with trying to get unbiased information. They've
classified some of the negotiation information, i.e. they think a Danish
national is more likely to leak sensitive information to the Danish government
than a British national is.

Given the strength of feeling across the EU on these topics, I can't
completely blame them.

~~~
neximo64
This is my point. I'm pointing it out that its a conflict of interest and
entirely justified. Many people do not think so - if you read the other
comments in this thread you get an idea.

I'd also advise you to take a look at the community guidelines on making
comments on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

3rd paragraph under 'In Comments'

------
b34r
Heads in the sand...

~~~
languagewars
I think they'll need to exclude all academics if they want advice on where
they can put their heads that is suitable for publication.

------
internaut
This is discrimination.

They should bar all academics, not just the foreign ones!

------
oneloop
Yikes. Time to leave before they start rounding us up.

~~~
dscpls
If you qear glasses, get contacts now!

~~~
oneloop
Is there some pun here that I'm missing? :D

~~~
ukoki
Reference to the Khmer Rouge

[https://redditblog.com/2015/10/14/cambodia-khmer-rouge-
murde...](https://redditblog.com/2015/10/14/cambodia-khmer-rouge-murder-
eyeglasses-intellectuals/)

~~~
oneloop
Thank you. Very clever. I'm stealing it.

